# Is Lion of the Sun still working?



## Tyranous (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent in a query for a full fursuit order to lionofthesun.com (his stuff looks AMAZING and I want the realism look) but I've yet to hear back after a few days, does he take a while to get back to you or is he not working anymore, does anyone know?

Also, hi!  Fresh out of the furry closet myself, though looking back I've been a furry-fan since my younger days collecting Sonic comics.


----------



## BRN (Dec 9, 2011)

Tyranous said:


> Sent in a query for a full fursuit order to lionofthesun.com (his stuff looks AMAZING and I want the realism look) but I've yet to hear back after a few days, does he take a while to get back to you or is he not working anymore, does anyone know?
> 
> Also, hi!  Fresh out of the furry closet myself, though looking back I've been a furry-fan since my younger days collecting Sonic comics.


 
I'd give it, at the very least, a week before you start worrying. If he's working hard, he might be busy. And welcome to FAF!


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 9, 2011)

alright thanks, I was gonna wait two weeks then wing him another email, and thanks for the welcome! just finished my introduction post.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2011)

What SIX had stated.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 9, 2011)

FUCKING STOP "COMING OUT".


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

i dunno, his stuff doesnt seem that great it looks like bad taxidermy


----------



## Fay V (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i dunno, his stuff doesnt seem that great it looks like bad taxidermy


I think it depends on the piece honestly. They don't look very good when they're just sitting but his green peace polar bears look amazing.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd like to see what he can do with hoofed animals.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I think it depends on the piece honestly. They don't look very good when they're just sitting but his green peace polar bears look amazing.




I will admit that one looks awesome but his lion one and the wolf one I saw look like a taxidermy mess


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought they looked pretty good myself, and I have a hard time finding people who advertise realistic fursuits, most of them seem to do cartoon/anime stylized ones, which is fine, just not my thing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

qurezal does awesome suits


----------



## morphology (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, Qarrezel is awesome.  Here's her site.


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know if he's still working. Though I've seen his stuff in person and it looks weird. If you want the technical gizmos, he's the guy to go to, but if you want a good looking suit he is not. Maybe he is for big cats, but not for really anything else. God his wolves are so... yuuurgh.

As for realistic suit makers, there are quite a number:
Keeatah
MagpieBones
Beetlecat
Quarrezel 
Flurrycat
SnowVolkolak
ArtSlave
Breakspire
DrakonicKnight
Faruku
One Fur All
LatinVixen


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 9, 2011)

ArtSlave makes some really fuckin' cool shit


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll check all those out then, thanks guys.  And really the only 'gizmo' I want is the moving jaw for when I talk, the rest is negotiable.


----------



## Clockwise (Dec 9, 2011)

Tyranous said:


> I'll check all those out then, thanks guys. And really the only 'gizmo' I want is the moving jaw for when I talk, the rest is negotiable.


Most if not all the people Deo listed do that too.


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice, okay I think I'm switching to Clockwork Creature, thanks for that link.  I'm sure it's not the cheapest, but the quality looks dead-on to what I want, and I'm willing to save up for a bit to get the exact fursuit I'm looking for. $300 of $3335 saved!  I'll put aside $150 each paycheck and I should be able to get the suit next summer/fall.

Thanks for the links guys!


----------



## israfur (Dec 19, 2011)

The hell do you mean they're mostly cartoony?


----------

